# My first Loft



## TwoPigsBBQ (Jul 26, 2016)

I converted a 6x10 shed into a loft. I would have liked to have gone bigger but its almost impossible to get a permit around here. For some reason they do not care how many 6x10's I put up. So the plan is to put up another in early April and use it as my flying loft. Fortunately I have great neighbors and I told them the plan before I got started. Now I just have to hope they dont move. HaHa


----------



## TwoPigsBBQ (Jul 26, 2016)

I placed the water outside to make it easy to change. Now my soon to be wife doesn't have to go in witch makes her happy. She loves the birds but is afraid of letting one out. I also made hanging wood doors that go over the windows so at night all she has to do is let them down and the loft will be secure


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Very nice, but you would do better to put a flat piece of wood over the top of the V perch. That is really uncomfortable for the birds feet to have to stand on for any amount of time.
Very unnatural position.


----------



## TwoPigsBBQ (Jul 26, 2016)

thanks for the heads up. i have the flat pieces cut just ran out of screws. Just got back from home depot so about to add the flat top. Thanks again


----------



## TwoPigsBBQ (Jul 26, 2016)

installed the flat top for the v perches


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's great. Looks nice. A piece of pet screen hanging over the door on the inside, attached to a 1X1, that is hung over the door, will stop anyone from flying out when you enter. Simple but effective. Pet screen is very strong and flexible, and doesn't cost much.


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

Nice looking setup.


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

Good work nice loft


----------



## Paragon Loft (Jun 27, 2009)

very nice,thats what i have with a walk in avarie.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Very nice loft and I would have slanted those outside boxes at a angle because they would stop wild birds from landing on them (if you have this problem and you might not but just a idea for the future to consider..But sure enjoyed your beautiful loft... I would also get the advice of other racers for more air venting and especially the top portion of the roof for the bad air to escape in the night for without proper venting your pigeons will not be healthy and racing pigeons are "air machines"--lol Love the little loft and find out if you air goes n and s or e and w and put small vents along the bottom of the floor for venting but ask some racers in regard to this suggestion....Have fun with your birdies...


----------



## TwoPigsBBQ (Jul 26, 2016)

Thanks everybody. I'm going to need to do something to improve ventilation. I was planning on putting 2 turbines on the roof. I think that will get the job done. Thoughts? Thanks again for the pointers.


----------



## Chaser (Nov 12, 2016)

I know this is an older thread but just wanted to comment on such a well put together loft! Wish I had skills like that! Great job and hope your birds are loving it!

Also Jay, I really liked the idea of the pet netting. That's something I didn't think about when drawing up the plans for mine. Will definitely add t now when I start building.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The pet screening is well worth the cheap cost, and the few minutes it takes to put it up. Nobody can just fly out past you. It is very pliable and strong and will last for years. I don't understand why anybody would not use it, that walks right into a loft of birds. So many have had birds fly out on them.


----------



## Chaser (Nov 12, 2016)

Jay3 said:


> The pet screening is well worth the cheap cost, and the few minutes it takes to put it up. Nobody can just fly out past you. It is very pliable and strong and will last for years. I don't understand why anybody would not use it, that walks right into a loft of birds. So many have had birds fly out on them.


That's true, it's just not something I had thought of. With no experience in this hobby I had simply thought a door would be enough. Maybe eventually I'll have the double door set up like professional aviaries but I really like the netting.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

When I first had the birds, I did see some lofts with the 2 door set up, or man cage as some referred to it. I thought it was a wonderful idea, but just didn't want to take up that much room in the area I could have. So then I thought about what else I could do, and that was the best idea I could come up with. And it works perfectly. Such a simple idea, but wonderful solution. Would never again have birds without it. As I walk through the door, and close it behind me, I push the screen aside.


----------



## Chaser (Nov 12, 2016)

I've seen commercials for like a screen with magnets down the center so it closes behind you as you walk through it. I figure something like that would just be perfect.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You don't want one that opens in the middle. It isn't hard to just push the screen aside when you walk in, and lots less chance they will fly out. They sell pet screen in hardware stores or Home Depot and Lowe's.


----------



## Chaser (Nov 12, 2016)

All right. No split middle then. How exactly is yours secured to the door frame where it can keep the birds in but allows you to enter freely? From the pictures you posted it looks like it's just secured above the door and you can walk in which makes me think the sides aren't secure so a bird may be able to fly out?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The screen is secured to a board with staples. The board is then screwed over the door.
The screen is wider than the door opening. I have one side ( the right side as you enter), also attached to the door frame. When I walk in, I close the door behind me, and simultaneously push the screen aside. How can they fly out? The screening is heavy enough to stay against the wall, so no way they can fly out. You can see, even before you push through the screen where everyone is, and I close the door before opening the screen. This works whether or not you secure one side. The door opens on my right as I enter, the screen opens on the left side. Which works well even if the door is still being closed as you push aside the screen, because they open on opposite sides, it makes it more secure.


----------

